#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Reservoir >  >  >  Alkaline-Surfactant-Polymer Flooding..!!

## cappucino

Hi...currently i'm a student majoring petroleum engineering at one of universities in indonesia...i just wanna ask whether anyone could give me a link which contains handbook or some papers about Alkaline-Surfactant-Polymer Flooding for me to get more information about this Chemical Flooding...



Thx before....hope this thread not just help me personally but everyone who read this thread...  :Big Grin: See More: Alkaline-Surfactant-Polymer Flooding..!!

----------

